# Would you take a "Human Sexuality" class in college?



## thisismeyo (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm in a weird spot right now. I'm signing up for next quarter classes and I need an elective for my degree that I am going towards. The *only* class that is not full and that fits my schedule is a "human sexuality" class.

I was talking to the engineering teacher to help with my scheduel and he mentioned that class.

I deffentially wouldn't pick that class if I had a choice but its either taking that class or having a gap in my scheduel for a quarter.

I don't talk to anyone in regualr classes so I can't imagine how uncomfortable talking in that class would be or what sort of things we would have to do.

I'm trying to decide what to do. I'm not sure I would want to take that class. I dropped out of "public speaking" class last year because it was so intense. I improved a little bit since then but I don't know about this class. hmmm

What would you do if you were in my place?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

What kind of human sexuality class is this? I took one online (had a normal section that was videotaped) and it was more about the biology of sex. Nothing about the cultural or social aspects of it.


----------



## Forwhatiamworth (Mar 3, 2013)

You should take it! You will learn a lot of information on the biology and physiology of sex.I learned so much about STI's, at least 50% of people will come into contact with one in there lifetime. The only thing I didn't like about the class was that my professor had anonymous online forums which you talk about anything and everyone was talking about all of the sex they had(I felt left out bc I have never had sex before).


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Take it! I always wanted to take that but never got around to it when I was in school still. It'll widen ur world.


----------

